# Hesston 4910 baler question



## JCF (Aug 19, 2011)

We are having problems with the pressure reading on the monitor of one of our hesston big balers. While baling side by side next to our other baler of the same model and baling under the same conditions this one has a completely different reading on the pressure. It always reads lower. For example one baler displays a pressure of 1400 lbs while the problem baler will read 900 lbs. And sometimes it display some erratic readings bouncing all over the place.

Has any one ever had this problem? I rely on the pressure readings for hay conditions while baling. It lets me know if the dew is setting in to much or if its to dry. Which makes it knid of a pain with false readings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

NO experience with Heston, but with older NH big sq there is a procedure refered to as "Auto zero" that resets or reprograms the load cells that detect bale density. These load cells tell the computer how much pressure to apply. You might check if Heston has a similar procedure, it should be in your regular ops manual.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hesston balers don't have that procedure in them. There are many reasons to make a baler act like that, unfortunately to many and to long to post here. The first thing is look at your operators manual. They are very helpful. Second is to call your local or favorite Hesston (AGCO) dealer for help. Most of the time they can give you ideas over the phone to help you solve your problem with no cost involved.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JCF I sent you a PM thinking this might be a small world! GO NAVY?


----------



## JCF (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for replying fellas. 
Gearclash, I thought that there could be a problem with the computer also so for the process of elimination I swapped monitors with another baler but still had the same problem during first crop. I bought this baler used several years ago and it has done this since day one.
Cannon, Ya that will be my next step is to call a tech and see what they have to say. I just thought I might try this message board to see if any one has had this problem just for the hell of it. Seems to be alot of good people here that can share some advice. The manual isn't very helpful with this problem plus I'm an idiot.
Nitram, I sent a PM back to you.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I would bet ya a $20 that when you clean your balers out this winter that you find a set of wedges welded in that one. Hesston sold a weld in wedge kit that is simply 2-4ft wedges that weld in the sides of the chamber right in front of the pivot point of the side panels. We had problems when we first got our baler overpressuring in grass hay. Welded in the wedges and it took about 500 lbs less pressure to hold the load setting. Whenever i bale beside someone without wedges it is the same story. The only thing that sucks is you cant tell without unloading the baler.


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you getting any load-arm sensor error codes (on my baler ch 7 and ch 8)?

farmer2


----------



## marlagillespie123 (10 mo ago)

Where is bale counter on 4910


----------

